# Cleaning, Polishing, and Protecting Coppertone Finish



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 1, 2022)

I just picked up this coppertone Schwinn Collegiate frame, which I plan on turning into a lightweight klunker; are there any tricks regarding cleaning/polishing/protecting the finish that I should know about?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2022)

One tip, never doing an OA bath on the candy paint.


----------



## vince72 (Nov 14, 2022)

I am wondering the same thing. I have seen some CABE members do some cleaning miracles and Id like to learn


----------

